

Antipiracy Case Sends Shivers Through Some Legitimate Storage Sites - bcn
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/21/technology/antipiracy-case-sends-shivers-through-some-legitimate-storage-sites.html

======
spdy
This will be so interesting to watch. If MU can pull this case to their site
the MPAA wont be able to go after another site without changing the law in the
US.

MU can afford the best lawyers in the country they have money and are able to
compete on this level. In the last cases mostly kids got sued but not this
time. And to be honest i cant believe kim and co were not prepared for this
they know what kind of business they are running.

Definitely worth to watch how this goes down a lot will change in every
direction based on the outcome.

edit: Robert Bennett going to defend them.
[http://www.wjla.com/articles/2012/01/robert-bennett-to-
repre...](http://www.wjla.com/articles/2012/01/robert-bennett-to-represent-
megaupload-71675.html)

------
joshuaheard
I don't think the feds have a problem with storage; it is more the sharing
part.

~~~
_delirium
You can share with Dropbox and S3 as well, though.

~~~
tzs
The various crimes that MegaUpload is accused of involve intent. The
legitimate sites probably lack the necessary criminal intent.

The stories of the founders of Dropbox and S3, for instance, check out.
There's nothing in their backgrounds that indicates they would be likely to
get into the business in order to make money illegally.

Contrast that with Kim Dotcom, founder of MegaUpload, who founded MegaUpload
in 2005 when his probation for his embezzlement conviction ended. Prior to
that, he was convicted and fined for insider trading. Before that, he was
convicted of computer fraud and handling stolen goods.

